# Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft



## antique1 (24. März 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe aus einer Zwangsversteigerung ein Haus auf der Schwäbischen Alb erworben. Haus ist groß genug um für Büro, Sammelleidenschaft und Wohnzwecke dienlich zu sein - wurde Anfang 1993 erbaut und ist trotz Lage in eher norddeutschem Stil gehalten. 

Mein Vorbesitzer (ultra reicher Fabrikant) hat im Garten einen Teich anlegen lassen: der ist ca. 35qm groß, soll laut Nachbarn ca. 1,80m tief sein und ist total verschlammt bzw. mit abgestorbenen Seerosenmassen belegt. Die Brühe ist bei warmer Witterung relativ stinkig, sobald etwas Bewegung im Wasser gemacht wird steigen unangenehme Duftwolken auf.... 

Mit Garten und schönen Dingen darin kenne ich mich sehr gut aus - mit Teichs habe ich gar keine Erfahrung. Für mich war bisher immer Wasser zum giessen da - als Teich kenn ich das überhaupt nicht. Kann nicht mal schwimmen - wozu brauch ich n Teich? 

Die Firma die den Teich angelegt hat gibt es nicht mehr - Anfragen bei drei anderen Firmen hat einen gewaltigen Sanierungsbedarf ergeben: die wollten die Anlage komplett einreissen und nagelneue aufbauen bzw. neu gestalten. Kosten so ab EUR 18 000 wurden mir im Vorfeld genannt - eine Summe die ich nicht bereit bin zu tragen. 
Angeblich sollen in dem Teich mal Goldfische und Kois gelebt haben - Technik dazu wie Belüftung ist nicht mehr vorhanden bzw. durch Frost stark geschädigt. 
Ich will keine Fische im Teich haben - für mich wäre eine reine Wasserfläche ohne große Pflege am besten. Gerne dürfe ein paar Seerosen blühen - aber bitte nicht die stinkende Masse im Wasser sein wie derzeit. 

Was kann und muss ich nun machen damit der Teich wieder gesundet? Gerne in Biolandqualität - im Garten bevorzuge ich Behandlungen in Abstimmung mit dem Aussaatkalender von Maria Thun. 
Rein intuitiv würde ich das gesamte Wasser abpumpen lassen und die Folie kontrollieren lassen. Dann Stück für Stück neue Pflanzen besorgen, wieder Wasser einpumpen lassen (habe eine eigene Wasserquelle auf meinem Grund) und mich am Anblick erfreuen. 
Rund um den Teich wachsen alte Zwetschgenbäume und verschiedene __ Hartriegel - soll ich die rausnehmen und roden? 

Meine bisherigen Wassererlebnisse im Garten sind die __ Schneider und Haws Gießkannen die ich verwende um meinen Pflanzen Wasser zu servieren. Zisterne mit knapp 18 000l ist auf dem Grund auch vorhanden, damit werden Wasserhähne für Blumenbewässerung gespeist. Automatische Pumpe ist vorhanden - Wasserzufuhr erfolgt über Dachrinnen aus Kupfer von ca. 9 000qm Dachfläche. Filterung includiert - Wasser in der Zisterne riecht nur wenig und ist für menschlichen Genuß nicht gedacht. 

Auf dem unteren Grundstück sind Stallungen für 12 Pferde - die haben einen eigenen Bereich und nichts davon fliest in den Teich. Teich wurde bisher durch Regenwasser und vorhandenes Wasser gefüllt. 

Was soll ich nun machen?

Hätte keine Bedenken die ganze Sache von nem Bagger mit Erde füllen zu lassen - dann Blumen und Kräuter drauf zu pflanzen! 

Photos mache ich am WE - Haus wird noch nicht bewohnt, muss erst die Räumlichkeiten renovieren lassen. 

Herzliche Grüße Harry


----------



## Digicat (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Servus Harry

Herzlich Willkommen

Hmmm ..... da du ja schreibst Wasser ist zum giessen da und du "noch" nix am Hut mit Teich hast ... würde ich mal meinen ... ließ dich Quer durchs Forum.

Vielleicht springt ja dann der Funke über .... 

Ich dachte auch mal ... Wasser .... nein Danke, aber heute kann ich mir einen Garten ohne Teich nicht mehr vorstellen . Ich gehe sogar heute soweit, daß ich mir einen Wassergarten anlege, mit verschieden Teichtypen, inkl. einer Pfütze.

Wasser ist Leben 

Laß das Forum auf dich wirken ......

Ps.: Vielleicht noch ein kleiner Nachsatz ... ein Teich bringt eine riesige Artenvielfalt an Tieren (Amphibien) und Insekten in deinen Garten


----------



## Echinopsis (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Moin Harry,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum - schön dass Du uns gefunden hast.

Ich bin mir sicher Du wirst hier viele Impressionen und Eindrücke mitnehmen..les dich einfach mal durch, wie Helmut bereits geschrieben hat.

Viel Spaß hier und vergess die Fotos nicht! 

lG,
Daniel


----------



## antique1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Helmut,

mit ist schon klar das Wasser Leben bedeutet! Habe in all meinen bisherigen Häusern immer eine große Zisterne gehabt und daraus Bewässerung für den Garten entnommen. Und das an einem Teich feine __ Libellen, Käferchen und weitere Tiere heimisch sind ist mir ebenfalls bekannt. 

Allerdings bezweifle ich das an meinem Teich derzeit außer irgendwelchen Schlammlebewesen andere Tiere vorhanden sind. Fische wären schön anzusehen - ich bin unregelmäßig anwesend und müßte dann eine weitere Person mit Fütterung beauftragen. Die vom Vorbesitzer übernommene Haushälterin hat mir berichtet das sie regelmäßig eine bestimmte Menge Futter in den Teich geworfen hat - trotzdem sind die Fische irgendwann verendet und sie hat wohl weiter Futter reingeworfen....bis eben die Vorräte aufgebraucht waren. Haushälterin ist mit so Dingen überfordert, sie pflegt den Haushalt gut und kann ein wenig kochen - mit Garten hat sie nichts am Hut. 

Direkt vorm Haus ist ein mit alten Buchsbäumen angelegter Bauerngarten, dort werde ich Kräuter und Gemüse einsetzen. Der Teich ist benachbart und ich will dort keinen erhöhten Pflegeaufwand betreiben müssen - wenn es möglich ist den Teich mit etwas Aufwand wieder zu rekultivieren und dann der weitere Pflegeaufwand sich in Grenzen hält (paar Stunden pro Monat) bin ich gerne bereit das Abenteuer Teich anzugehen. 
Derzeit lasse ich Angebote kommen um die ganzen Sachen rauszureissen und mit nem Steingarten anzulegen lassen. Kann dort einen kleineren Bachlauf mit einbauen lassen und dann hätten Tiere ebenfalls Wasser. 
Rund um den Teich stehen in ca. 8m Entfernung Bäume und die werfen im Herbst ihr Laub ab - das dann eben in den Teich fällt. 

Freunde von mir haben ein Haus mit direktem Seezugang in Feldafing - idyllische Lage und schöner Platz. Gefällt mir gut - sie haben mit dem Strand aber nur gelegentlich Arbeit wenn Schwemmgut angelandet ist. Und die Wasserfläche ist so groß das sie nicht stinkt! 

Rund um den Teich ist ein Aufenthalt bei wärmeren Temperaturen derzeit nicht möglich, das riecht sehr faulig und unangenehm!  Hätte gerne einen Sitzplatz dabei - fehlt leider. 

Morgen fahre ich zum Haus und mache Photos, dann können mir die Fachleute sagen was ich machen soll. 

Grüße Harry


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo

solche Ferndiagnosen , sind auch immer irgendwie wie im Trüben fischen .
Einen Fachmann vor Ort (ohne Kontaktlinsen mit Dollarzeichen  und der nicht mit einem Cayenne vorfährt ist sicherlich die beste Wahl.

vielleicht ein paar Anmerkungen

ohne eine kompetente Bestandsaufnahme ohne Wasser wird´s nix 
Schlamm aus sich zersetzender Biomasse muss raus oder quälst Dich ein Teichleben lang
bei der Bestandsaufnahme muss geprüft werden
Zustand der Dichtung , Randbefestigung , evtl Zulauf Überlauf , Kapillarsperre

beim Lehrpumpen könnten Landwirte mit Güllepumpen villeicht helfen.
das ist ein Rieseneingriff in die Ökologie und wird sicher vielen Fischen ,Amphibien und Innsekten das Leben kosten . 
Auch deshalb ,wäre ein Fachmann gut der weiss was er tut .

nach der Bestandsaufnahme mit leerem Teich kann man planen 


schönes WE


----------



## antique1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Karsten,

natürlich ist jeder Eingriff in das System eine Belastung für die noch verbliebenen Tiere (gleich welcher Art).

Wo finde ich einen Fachmann für Diagnosen rund um den Teich im PLZ Gebiet 72818 und 88499? Anfrage bei hiesigen Landschaftsgärtnern hat nur unverschämte Angebote ergeben - so gut wie alle wollten eine komplette Sanierung inkl. aufwändiger Neuanlage durchführen. Keiner von den Anbietern ist auf meine Wünsche einer pflegeleichten Beherrschung der Verhältnisse eingegangen. Ich kann  nicht mehrfach täglich für den Teich aktiv werden - schon jetzt brauche ich Helfer für den Garten weil die Fläche viel zu groß ist. Und noch einen Mitarbeiter NUR für den Teich einstellen? Weiss nicht wie ich das bezahlen kann. 

Wer kann mir das Wasser analysieren? Mit einer Probe ins Zoofachgeschäft gehen und dort nachfragen? Die haben Aquarien und sollten sich eigentlich auskennen. 

Wenn ich Deine Ausführungen richtig verstanden habe ist es sinnvoll das gesamte Wasser abpumpen zu lassen - mit Landwirt vor Ort schon gesprochen, der würde die Brühe halt auf seinen Feldern ausbringen - oder in die Kläranlage überführen - hängt ein wenig vom Landratsamt ab, die haben für alles im Beseitigungsbereich strenge Vorgaben. 

Fische sind im Teich nicht mehr drin, der Teich ist in dem Zustand seit knapp zwei Jahren und es ist durch mangelnde Pflege sicher nicht besser geworden. Haushälterin hat das letzte Futter ca. Oktober 2009 verfüttert - Wochen zuvor trieben kieloben einige Fische im Wasser - haben sich wohl Füchse oder Katzen geholt. Bestand war laut Haushälterin ca. 5 oder 6 Goldfische. Vermehren die sich in Teichhaltung enorm? 

Sehr starker Algenbewuchs, viel faulige Masse auf dem Grund und trübes Wasser. Stinkig bei wärmeren Temperaturen. 

Grüße Harry


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

eben ! 

das mit dem Landwirt ist doch schon ein Anfang 
aber nicht einfach nur das Klare abpumpen !
Güllepumpen können rein wie raus 
dh. erstmal alles richtig durchmischen  damit vor allem der Schlamm aufgewirbelt wird und abgesaugt werden kann .
Erfahrene Gülleülle  wissen das !


Der Plan muss halt weitergehen 
Du solltest Kapazitäten für
*manuelle Nachreinigung 
*Neubefüllung
*evtl. Reparatur
*Einbringung von mineralischen Substrat (zwingend notwendig für technikarme Folien-Teiche)
vorhalten

ungeschützte Folie mag keine UV-Strahlung 

Eine Wasserprobe ist unsinnig !
Was willst Du feststellen ?
Ob noch Wasser dabei ist 

 wo Du den Fachmann Deines Vertrauens findest 
Vielleicht bei myHammer oder auf Stundenbasis einen Teichwirt
oder ..
jemanden mit Ahnung von hier 
_*
Freiwillige aus Riedlingen oder der Nähe vor !*_ 


schönes WE


----------



## Nikolai (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Harry,
da Du nur immer alles machen läßt, zweifele ich an Deiner richtigen Einstellung zu einem Teich. Ein Teich erfordert viel Liebe, wo man mit freude auch mal selbst Hand anlegt. Wenn es nur ein Schmuckstück für Deinen Garten sein soll, kauf Dir lieber eine Statue oder beauftrage einen Sachkundigen Gärtner mit der Pflege für Deinen Teich.
Kupferdachrinne und Zysterne halte ich für eine sehr unglückliche Kombination. Selbst in geringsten Konzentrationen ist Kupfer ein hoch giftiges Spurenelement und gerade für Pflanzen höchst schädlich.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

OT.

Hallo Nikolai 

wie bist Du denn drauf 

Bewertungen von Lebensumständen , Fachwissen , persöhnlichem Prämissen
sind ........  unklug !

mfG


----------



## antique1 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Mein Landwirt hat Erfahrung im Abpumpen von schlammigen Zisternen, glaube der ist ausreichend qualifiziert. Und nach dem Abpumpen die Folie erstmal abreinigen mit Kärcher und Co? 
Was mache ich mit dem __ Schilf und anderen Gewächsen die noch so vor sich hinkümmern? Komplett raus oder in so 100l Bottichen überleben lassen? 

Wasserversorgung ist gesichert, habe eine eigene Quelle auf dem Grund und kann dort ca. 50l Wasser pro Stunde abzapfen. Ist halt nur ein dickeres Rinnsal - aber immer noch besser wie aus dem Leitungswassernetz das Wasser zu beziehen. 

Werde am kommenden WE (02.04.) in der örtlichen Zeitung um einen Teichfachmann inserieren - wäre doch gut wenn mir jemand direkt mit seinen Erfahrungen helfen kann. 
Folie wird sicher durchwachsen sein, Uferbefestigung muss wohl erneuert werden - habe in dem Bereich einfach keine Ahnung. Versuche gerade bei Amazon und zvab Bücher zur Teichgestaltung zu erwerben. Die ersten 15 Bücher bereits bestellt  

Mir persönlich schwebt so ein Teich im alten Stile wie von Foerster beschrieben wurde vor - aber ich glaube das wird auf der Schwäbischen Alb immer ein Wunschtraum bleiben weil verschiedene Stauden einfach nicht gedeihen und überwintern können. 

Brauch ich für den fischlosen Betrieb Technik aufwändiger Art? In einer Erdgrube ist eine vom Frost erlegte Wasserpumpe drin - so ein betonierter Schacht in der Nähe vom Teich und dort mit Technik. Wurde vom Vorbesitzer vom Stromnetz abgeklemmt, da gabs Probleme. 

Vielleicht schaffts mein Landwirt den Teich in den kommenden Tagen zu leeren - dann mal gucken was vorhanden ist.

Hallo Nikolai,

ich arbeite sehr viel im eigenen Garten, habe zig neue Gartenzimmer angelegt (im alten Haus, dort wohnt jetzt ein Freund) und bin um Arbeit nicht verlegen. Allerdings ist Teich ein neues Thema für mich, ich muss da anfänglich auf Hilfe von Fachleuten zurückgreifen. Und wer hat schon ein eigenes Güllefass zum Teich abpumpen...

Habe das Anwesen so wie vorgefunden übernommen und muss gucken was ich draus machen kann. Kupferne Dachrinnen finde ich schön, müssen nie gestrichen werden und entwickeln im Lauf der Jahre eine wunderbare Patina  Ich mag es wenn der Garten so aussieht als ob er schon Jahrzehnte alt ist und mit leichter Hand angelegt wurde. Sammle z.B. alte __ Schneider Gieskannen und habe über 250 Exemplare zusammengetragen - auch solche die verbeult und mit Löchern sind. Sind dekorativ! 

Grüße Harry


----------



## Nikolai (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Harry,
erst einmal Sorry!!!!

Mein Beitrag hat sich mit den Folgenden überschnitten. Mitlerweile läßt Du erkennen, dass Du Dich mit Thema Teich ernsthaft auseinandersetzt, was im Einleitungsbeitrag nicht so zu erkennen war.
Das mit der Güllepumpe ist sicher eine notwendige Maßnahme. Einen Gülletank befüllen und mit landwirtschaftlichem Gerät auf dem Acker ausbringen ist aber sicher der Tod von etlichen Molchen und Fröschen. Besser wäre, Du könntest das abgepumpte Wasser auf einer Wiese versickern lassen.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## karsten. (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Wer /was gehächselt aus der Güllepumpe herauskommt 
dem ist egal wo´s versickert


----------



## Nikolai (25. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Karsten,
Güllepumpen sind sehr schonend im Umgang mit dem Medium, da sie gewöhnlich nach dem Prinzip eines Blasebalgs arbeiten. Sicher haben sie auch Ventilklappen, die das Ein oder Andere Teil zerstückeln.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## antique1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo,

leider hats gerade beim photographieren angefangen zu regnen - aber damit wir hier mal nicht über ungelegte Eier sprechen können: die Photos in der Anlage. 

Weitere folgen sogleich


----------



## antique1 (26. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Gut zu sehen wie überwachsen der Uferbereich ist, __ Hartriegel ist recht dominant. Geranium wächst wie doof - finde ich schön - blüht leider nur einmal. 

Maße sind ca. 18m lang und ca. 16m breit. An der tiefsten Stelle soll der Teich ca. 1.50 oder 1.70m tief sein, genaue Angaben dazu liegen mit nicht vor. Wassertechnik ist total erlegt worden durch Frost - eine Leitung habe ich heute mittag gleich vom Flaschner verschließen lassen - Kupferrohre pflegen mit Wasser gefüllt im Frost aufzuquellen und platzen :?

Beim vorletzen Photo ist anschnittweise der Bauerngarten zu sehen, dort befindet sich auch die obere Einfahrt zur Garage (8 Plätze) und für den kleinen Pferdestall. 

Weitere Photos folgen.


----------



## Digicat (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Servus Harry

Erstmal danke für die Fotos  ... jetzt kann man sich auch etwas vorstellen.

Hmmm ... schaut ja "übel" aus ...... der Teich ist ja kompl. verlandet.

Da hilft wohl nur eine Grundreinigung ...

Schade das ich soweit weg wohne


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Moin Harry,

erstmal Danke für die anschaulichen Fotos!

Ich kann nur das selbe sagen wie Helmut - komplett verlandet! Allerdings habt ihr da trotzdem ein kleines Schmuckstück erworben, dass mit Pflege und "etwas" Aufwand in 1-2 Jahren wieder richtig schön sein kann!

Ist in dem Teich Folie? Oder Betoniert? Oder....

Wisst Ihr schon wie dick die Mulmschicht ist, d.h wie Tief der eigentliche Teich früher mal war, bevor er verlandet ist?

lG,
Daniel


----------



## antique1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Moin,

ja, der Teich scheint wirklich komplett "zu" zu sein. :shock Da ich den Teich nicht selbst angelegt habe - kann ich zum Aufbau nur wenig sagen. 
Beim vorsichtigen Wühlen am Rande habe ich normale, standorttypische Kalksteine auf dem Grund vorgefunden. Drunter befindet sich eine Folie die wohl schon beim Vorbesitzer (so Aussage Haushälterin) immer wieder geleckt hat. Die sehr nah am Ufer stehenden Gehölze sorgen im Herbst für nachhatligen Laubfall - in einem Nebenraum habe ich Stangen und ein Vogelschutznetz gefunden das wohl in früheren Zeiten bei Laubfall über den Teich gespannt worden ist. Im Netz sind zahlreiche Blätter drin - mal gucken obs noch verwendet werden kann. 

Den "Sitzstein" mit kleinem __ Buchsbaum finde ich ganz hübsch, leider steht er total im Schatten und lädt nur bedingt zum drauf verweilen ein. 

Wenn ich knapp einen halben Meter vom Ufer entfernt wühle ist dort die gesamte Bedeckung mit Schlamm (Mulm) bedeckt, gemäß Meterstab würde dort eine Tiefe von ca. 40cm sein. Teich soll in der Mitte recht tief sein, Angaben schwanken zwischen 1.50 und 1.70m an der tiefsten Stelle. Firma die den Teich angelegt hat gibts seit Jahren nicht mehr, ein ehemaliger Mitarbeiter konnte mir nur sagen das der Teich aufwändig und mit großem Einsatz angelegt worden ist. Unter dem Stein mit Frosch befindet sich Technik, bzw. Anschlüsse dazu. Sind unauffällig verlegte Zu- und Ableitungen mit Anschluß an ein __ Filtersystem. Das ist komplett durch Frost beschädigt worden, werde die alten Sachen vom Flaschner demontieren lassen. Die Technik befindet sich in einem Schacht der mit einem runden Deckel verschlossen wird, offenbar nicht tief genugt angelegt. Auf der Schwäbischen Alb gibts zackige Nachtfröste  

Aufwand wird wohl recht groß sein, am Dienstag oder Mittwoch wird die gesamte Pampe vom Landwirt mit Güllepumpe entfernt. 
Lohnt es sich vorher die Seerosen und Teile vom __ Schilf in Mörtelwannen umzusiedeln? Oder doch besser gleich neu kaufen? 

Als Gärtner empfinde ich es immer schlimm wenn eigentlich wachsende Pflanzen entsorgt werden - tendiere dazu viel zu viel anzubauen..... 

Im Garten selbst habe ich noch eine große Aufgabe vor mir, will einen Staudengarten anlegen. Und dabei die große Fläche in einzelne Gartenzimmer aufteilen - nur Rasen ist langweilig. 
Vorallem soll die Hecke zur Straße hin wesentlich dichter werden, Zaun darf ich leider nicht höher machen. 
Eingangstor wird derzeit erneuert und läßt sich dann später mit Funkbedienung öffnen. Alarmanlage hat schon Vorbesitzer installiert - wird erweitert und durch Videoüberwachung ergänzt. 

Wenn die Pampe entsorgt ist: 

- dann Folie auf Leckagen kontrollieren
- Kieselsteine anlanden zum Schutz der Folie

Kann die Folie repariert werden wenn undichte Stellen vorhanden sind? Oder muss gleich ein kompletter Austausch erfolgen? 

Soll ich die Gehölze am Rand deutlich reduzieren oder nur zurückschneiden? Immerhin habe ich einen Gartenhelfer der mir nebenberuflich zur Hand geht. Mein Lebensgefährte kümmert sich um  Pferdehaltung und das Drumrum - nicht meine Baustelle 

Grüße Harry


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Servus Harry,
erstmal herzlich willkommen hier bei uns.
Auweia,  wie schon Helmut und Daniel richtig beschrieben haben, das schaut ganz
schön übel aus, aber auf alle Fälle eine interessante Herausforderung.
Wie bereits gesagt, da kommst Du über eine Grundsanierung nicht herum.
Die Pflanzen würde ich so gut wie es geht alle in Bottichen zwischenlagern.
Was mir auffällt an den Fotos, auch von der Ufergestaltung sind da gravierende Fehler 
gemacht worden. Bei Regen hast Du immer vom Hang her einen Nährstoffeintrag.
Auch die Hartriegelbüsche würde ich entfernen.
In dieser Größe wäre durchaus ein Schwimmteich machbar, schon mal drüber 
nachgedacht?
Es gibt auch pflegeleichte Fische, die nicht gefüttert werden müssen (z. B. __ Moderlieschen).
Wenn die Folie seit dem Hausbau drinnen ist, würde ich sie definitv erneuern.
Mit der Güllepumpe den Teich entleeren geht mit Sicherheit am schnellsten, aber die
ganzen Libellenlarven, __ Molche, __ Frösche und sonstige Lebewesen, von denen du mit
Sicherheit mehr als genug drinnen hast, gehen halt alle drauf.
Da würde ich prov. in der nahen Umgebung ein kleineres Loch ausheben nur schnell
eine Folie reinschmeissen und dann umsiedeln.
Das selbe kannst Du auch mit den Pflanzen machen.
Von professionellen LaGa bauern halte ich nicht so viel. Es mag schon gute geben.
Aber denen sieht man es halt auch nicht an.
Halte Dich hier ans Forum, stelle regelmäßig Bilder ein, und frage zeitig, dann kriegen
wir das mit Sicherheit besser auf die Reihe und ist auch kostengünstiger.
Einen Buchtip hab ich auch noch, der hat mir sehr geholfen (Beispielhafte Gartenteiche
von N. Jorek).
LG Markus ( der auch grad einen Teichumbau macht)


----------



## antique1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Markus,

Schwimmteich klingt ganz nett - nur ich kann gar nicht schwimmen.... sprich ich werde wieder ein Teich fürs Auge anlegen. 

Also den __ Hartriegel umsetzen - kommt gut da ich an einer anderen Stelle einen schönen Platz für den Hartriegel habe. 
Soll das Ufer deutlich flacher werden? Und nicht mit soviel Gehölzen bepflanzt werden? Soll ich auch die Bäume reduzieren oder zumindest stark zurücknehmen? 

Umsiedlung in ein kleineres Loch klingt gut - wird gemacht! Platz ist ja genug vorhanden  Allerdings müffelt die Masse bei Wärme enorm - wird im Bereich der Dunglege angelegt werden. Ähnlich schattig und wenig frequentiert. 

Buch von Jorek habe ich bestellt via zvab, wird am Montag/Dienstag eintreffen. Ufer ist mit starken Kalksteinen belegt und darin wuchert das Gras und anderes (unerwünschtes) Kraut wie Giersch. 

Seerosen einfach abfischen und dann in einen Bottich geben? Bischen Erde vorher rein? Und ein wenig Oscorna? __ Schilf ist gigantisch mächtig geworden, glaub da muss ich nur einen kleinen Teil aufbewahren. Zumindest ist der Schilf ausdauernd und frosthart - bewährtes Gewächs für den Teich 

Ganz alleine werde ich die Aufgabe nicht schultern können, schließlich hab ich noch einen Beruf und muss gucken das meine Firma läuft. Die ganz schweren Arbeiten werde ich machen lassen müssen, mir fehlt dazu das Gerät und die Kenntnis wie es zu machen ist. Außerdem komme ich mit dem Trekker eh nicht so gut ran, die Spuren im Rasen verursachen neue Arbeit und die Vorplatzgestaltung will ich derzeit noch nicht neu machen lassen - Pflastersteine liegen im Schotter/Sand und sind nur bedingt mit schwerem Gerät befahrbar. Fahrspuren in der Einfahrt wollen saniert werden - die sind nur von PKWs entstanden. 

Kann sagen das schon der Vorbesitzer ständig an der Anlage hat rummachen lassen, manches ist sehr solide - anderes muss definitiv überarbeitet werden. 

Grüße Harry


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Erst nochmal vorneweg an Harry: Ich finde es gut dass Du dich hier angemeldet hast und das Projekt mit uns teilst! Denn die ganze Aufgabe ist ziemlich spannend, auch das ganze Langfristig zu beobachten! Ich hoffe Du hälst uns immer (mit Bildern) auf dem Laufenden!

Zu Deinen Fragen (wie ich es machen würde):



antique1 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich vorher die Seerosen und Teile vom __ Schilf in Mörtelwannen umzusiedeln? Oder doch besser gleich neu kaufen?



Nein, ich würde diese auf jedenfall herausnehmen und zwischenlagern! Das ist eine gute Idee, nehm einfach Bottiche und fülle diese komplett mit Wasser und einsetzen, das vertragen diese Problemlos, auch über längere Zeit! Besser als länger in dem Matsch vor sich hin zu vegetieren!

Die Idee mit dem Landwirt ist sehr gut 
So bekommst du den ganzen Mist mal raus!

Allerdings: (Ich will ehrlich sein): Ich würde die alte Folie danach so wie sie ist entsorgen, denn:

Auf Dauer wirst Du mit der Folie (da sie alt und wahrscheinlich brüchtig ist) immer Probleme haben!
Du wirst Löcher in dieser rießigen Folie nur sehr, sehr schwer, bzw garnicht finden, wenn die Löcher kleiner als 0,5cm sind!

Wenn Du die alte Folie verwendest und alles schön neu anlegst und danach läuft der Teich aus...was ist dann? Dann hast du Scherereien am Hals ohne Ende...darfst wieder alles leermachen, die gepflanzten Pflanzen herausnehmen (die sich gerade an die neuen Bedingungen gewöhnen) und Du stehst am gleichen Punkt..darfst wieder flicken..und irgendwann passiert das gleiche!

Das ist ein Faktor an dem man auf keinen Fall sparen sollte! Investiere lieber jetzt ein paarhundert Euro in Vlies und eine gute Folie, das wirst Du auf Dauer ganz sicher nicht bereuen! Bei der Gelegenheit kannst Du den Teich gleich nach Deinen Wünschen umgestalten (evtl Ufer anders anlegen usw).
Die Lage und die Größe des Teiches ist traumhaft, darum beneide ich dich ernsthaft!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Servus Harry,
mein Eintrag mit deinem letzten hat sich etwas überschnitten.
Das mit dem Schwimmen hab ich überlesen, sorry.
Ich würde ziemlich viel von den laubabwerfenden Gehölzen vom Teich entfernen.
Dass du nicht alles selber schultern kannst ist schon klar, es spricht ja nichts dagegen
die schweren Arbeiten zu vergeben. Aber ich meinte halt nur, wenn du irgend einen
Spezl mit Bagger oder so an der Hand hast kommt das wesentlich günstiger als einen
Teichbauer zu arangieren, vor allem wenn man dann oft die Ergebnisse sieht ist das
schockierend.
Ich habe auch einen reinen Naturteich, und da ich Seerosen liebe baue ich bei mir den
Teich jetzt auch so, dass ich einen relativen großen Flachbereich mit Tiefe um die 60 cm
habe. Außerdem habe ich bei mir an 3 Seiten rund um den Teich einen Ufergraben in
dem sich dann alle Teichpflanzen austoben können. __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben und __ Igelkolben
habe ich auch separat in relativ kleinen Pflanzkübeln gegeben,die ich wieder ausserhalb vom Teich eingrabe, denn die wuchern sonst alles zu.
Die Seerosen kannst du abfischen und in Bottiche geben, wobei das Rausbringen
der Seerosen bei Dir vermutlich eine Sch.... Arbeit wird. Die werden bei Dir vermutlich
heftig im Teichboden verwachsen sein.
Wenn Du sie dann heraussen hast, wirst Du das Rhizom sowieso einkürzen bzw. Teilen
müssen, ich bin mal gespannt wie gross das Rhizom bei dir ist.
Zu den Seerosen gibt es eigene Threads, bedien Dich einfach bei der Suche hier im Forum.
Auch bei der Ufergestaltung bzw. beim Übergang zum normalen Rasen ist es wichtig
dass Du dir vorher Gedanken machst, denn ansonsten machst Du Dir unnötig viel Arbeit.
Ich habe bei mir als Teichabschluss eine Natursteinmauer gemacht. Somit kann ich unter
halb einwandfrei Rasen mähen und habe keinen Graseintrag in den Teich, und auch wenig
Arbeit bei der Pflege. Auch den Ufergraben kann ich Dir nur wärmstens empfehlen.
Weiterhin viel Spass hier im Forum wünscht Dir 
Markus


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*



antique1 schrieb:


> Also den __ Hartriegel umsetzen - kommt gut da ich an einer anderen Stelle einen schönen Platz für den Hartriegel habe.



Zur Not kannst Du solche Wildwucherer (ebenso wie Beispielsweiße Segge) auch wieder ans Ufer pflanzen, wenn Du vorher Beispielsweiße einen Mörteleimer im Ufergraben versenkst und diese Wildwucherer darein pflanzt, so hemmst Du eine weitere Ausbreitung über Wurzeln (habe ich selbst so gemacht hier mit Segge).




antique1 schrieb:


> Soll das Ufer deutlich flacher werden? Und nicht mit soviel Gehölzen bepflanzt werden? Soll ich auch die Bäume reduzieren oder zumindest stark zurücknehmen?



Meine persönliche Meinung: Ich würde radikal alle Bäume entfernen...Du hast im Endeffekt keinen Nutzen davon sondern nur Blatter und anderer organischer Müll, der immer wieder im Teich landet. Ebenso (wie Du selbst schreibst) die Sitzsteine liegen im Schatten...mach das Ganze doch freundlicher und entferne den wilden Wuchs. Du kannst ja später kleinwüchsigere Bäume in entsprechender Entfernung zum Teich pflanzen.
Wie steil/fach das Ufer aktuel ist, ist für mich nicht ersichtlich, daher kann ich dazu wenig Tipps geben, generel sollte ein Ufer sanft abfallen um so möglichst vielen Pflanzen Vegetationsraum zu geben. Eine weitere Frage ist, ob Du später Fische im Teich halten möchtest oder ob es ein "natürlicher" Pflanzenteich mit zugewanderten Lebewesen werden soll.



antique1 schrieb:


> Seerosen einfach abfischen und dann in einen Bottich geben? Bischen Erde vorher rein? Und ein wenig Oscorna? __ Schilf ist gigantisch mächtig geworden, glaub da muss ich nur einen kleinen Teil aufbewahren. Zumindest ist der Schilf ausdauernd und frosthart - bewährtes Gewächs für den Teich



Ja, Seerose abfischen (bzw ausgraben)  und in einen Bottich tun. Du kannst diese ruhig etwas zurückschneiden und abgestorbenes von den Vorjahren entfernen. Danach in einen Kübel pflanzen und gegebenenfalls mit Düngekegel versorgen und später wieder umpflanzen.

Edit @Markus: Da haben sich unsere Beiträge überschnitten!


----------



## antique1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

So, nun weiss ich das die Seerosen und andere Teile der Bepflanzung in den nächsten Tagen in Bottiche wandern werden. Baumarkt in der Nähe hat grad ein günstiges Angebot - werde mir ausreichend Bottiche holen. 

Dann wird abgepumpt (voher natürlich noch etwas von der orignalen Pampe in ein mit Folie ausgeschlagenes Loch gegeben) und die gesamte Folie wird erneurt. Dabei den einen oder anderen Wunsch von mir einfliessen lassen geht auch - Teich soll wieder ein reines Pflanzenbiotop werden. Fische sind zwar nett und hübsch - aber machen zuviel Arbeit und bei meinen unregelmäßigen Anwesenheiten wird problematisch....auf Haushälterin vertraue ich nicht mehr! 

Welche Folie ist empfehlenswert? Welches Vlies drunter? Muss das ein Fachbetrieb verlegen und verschweißen? 

Gehölze werden gewaltig reduziert - allerdings will ich den Sichtschutz zur Straße hin verbessern. Keine Lust das die Spaziergänger dort reingucken können - mir wäre am liebsten eine ca. 3m hohe Mauer - leider nicht genehmigungsfähig....

__ Hartriegel wird am Montag umgesetzt - das trifft sich gut. 

Wird wohl ne größere Aufgabe werden - bleib am Ball und werde fleißig photographieren. 

Grüße Harry der jetzt wählen geht


----------



## Denniso (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Harry,

Ein Fachbetrieb muss die Folie nicht verlegen, das kannst du auch mit ein paar Freunden zusammen machen. Es muss auch nicht verschweißt werden. Eventuell hilft dir da ja sogar jemand hier aus dem Forum. 

Natürlich kannst du auch einen Fachbetrieb beauftragen und es verschweißen lassen, ist aber eine Kosten-Nutzen-Frage. 

Ich würde es jederzeit wieder selber machen, mit ein paar netten Nachbarn.

Fische wie Goldfische, müssen wenn ich mich nicht irre, bei der größe des Teichs auch nicht "regelmäßig" gefüttert werden. Sie finden genug Mulm, Ablagerungen, Algen und co. 

Liebe Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

...nicht jedes Wasserloch auf diesem Universum muss von Goldfischen bevölkert sein...

Und: Ich würde es genauso machen wie Du schreibst...und auch fischlos, Du wirst sehen wie natürlich sich der Teich ohne allesvertilgende Goldfische entwickelt wird...

Drücke Dir die Daumen und freue mich schon über Updates!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Harry,
mit der Folie das ist immer so eine Sache.
Auf alle Fälle gehört unten ein anständiges Flies darunter.
Wenn du einen Sandboden hast dann reicht ein dünneres Flies.
Für die Folie gilt generell, je stärker desto besser, aber minimum 1mm.
Ich würde definitiv keine Baumarktfolie nehmen. Ich bezog meine von NG - auch die
heurige wird wieder eine von NG sein.
Die bieten Dir sogar an, Folien nach Massanfertigung zu liefern - meine nächste wird so
eine. Da kommst Du unterm Strich - wenn du ausgefallene Formen hast viel billiger weg.
Zu den Fischen - meine ML verzeihen mir auch wenn ich eine Woche oder länger
im Urlaub bin. Das sind Selbstversorger - die fressen Dir die Mückenlarven aus dem Teich
und springen im Sommer nach den Insekten, lustig anzusehen.
Also haben eigentlich nur Vorteile, will Dich aber nicht überreden - wärst aber nicht der
erste.
LG Markus


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hab noch was vergessen,
bin zwar absoluter Fischliebhaber, aber sorry, Goldfische wären die letzten Fische
die ich mir in den Teich täte. Ich kenne so viele Teich mit Goldfischen - und die sehen
irgendwie alle gleich aus, eine ewig trübe Brühe, ich glaube deshalb sind die Goldfische
auch so orange dass man sie überhaupt sieht.
Anbei ein Foto von einem Teil meiner __ Moderlieschen.
LG Markus


----------



## karsten. (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> ..... Goldfische wären die letzten Fische
> die ich mir in den Teich täte. Ich kenne so viele Teich mit Goldfischen - und die sehen
> irgendwie alle gleich aus, eine ewig trübe Brühe, ich glaube deshalb sind die Goldfische
> auch so orange dass man sie überhaupt sieht..........




Ehrlich ? 

Medium 8259 anzeigen
Medium 8257 anzeigen
Medium 9276 anzeigen


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*



Moderlieschenking schrieb:


> Hab noch was vergessen,
> bin zwar absoluter Fischliebhaber, aber sorry, Goldfische wären die letzten Fische
> die ich mir in den Teich täte.





Trotzdem schöne Bilder karsten!
Aber nix für mich


----------



## Moderlieschenking (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Upps Karsten,
aber jetzt kenn ich zumindest jemanden, der einen Teich hat bei dem man die Goldfische
auch wirklich sieht.
Nein ehrlich das schaut super aus ,
aber leider sieht es halt in der Regel anders aus.
Aber für mich bleibts dabei, Goldfische wären für mich nichts, da ich der Meinung bin, ohne
Technik keine vernünftige Wasserqualität zu erhalten.
LG Markus


----------



## antique1 (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo,

danke für die Antworten - Fische finde ich schön und nett - am liebsten ist mir ein feiner Saibling mit Frühlingskräutermantel, leichter Gratin und dazu ein Gutedel  - da ich das Haus auch mal für ein paar Wochen alleine lassen will möchte ich den Pflegeaufwand in erträglichen Grenzen halten. 
Habe schon viele Teiche mit Fischbesatz gesehen - in der Regel trübes Wasser und irrer Pflegeaufwand vom Besitzer - die meisten verzweifeln irgendwann und entfernen die Fische oder werden von ner Pflegefirma über den Tisch gezogen.... 

Meine übernommene Haushälterin wird die Fische mit tausendprozentiger Sicherheit überfüttern - werde eine neue Haushälteirn erstmal finden dürfen. Nicht einfach in ländlichen Regionen - für mein Haus in Ulm habe ich über einen Zeitraum von 9 Monaten die Eigen- und Borniertheiten von 6 Bewerberinnen ertragen müssen - zuletzt mit ner Agentur eine fähige Kraft gefunden der ich vertraue und die alle Arbeiten sorgfältig zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit ausführt. 

Teichhaus soll in zwei bis drei Jahren mein Hauptwohnsitz werden, bis dahin will ich alle nötigen Arbeiten erledigt wissen. Innenrenovierung wird gerade durchgeführt - Gartengestaltung und Teichbau folgen. Momentan ist das Haus Schwerpunkt für Lagerung und Pferdehaltung von meinem Partner - er hat leider mit Garten so rein gar nix am Hut.... Schauts gerne an wenn der Garten sorgfältig angelegt ist - aber mal ne Hacke oder Grabgabel in die Hand nehmen?  nicht sein Ding! 
Klar - wenn für Rösser ne gute Gartengestaltung eine Leistungssteigerung bedeuten würde - DANN würde er sicher auch im Garten werkeln 

Gartenarbeit ist für mich was Schönes, Möglichkeit vom Job Abstand zu finden. Bereits als kleiner Bub hatte ich den ersten Garten angelegt: ne Kräuterecke im großmütterlichen Garten - da ist wohl ne Leidenschaft entflammt 

Folie werde ich sicher in bester Qualität ordern - ich kauf gernerell nur erste, beste Qualität und scheue Nachahmerprodukte wie der Teufel das Weihwasser nicht bevorzugt....
Die geschaffene Arbeit muss die nächsten 20 bis 30 Jahre halten - alles andere wäre vertane Mühe! 

Mein bisher vorgesehene Budget liegt so bei 7 bis 9000 Euro für Sanierung unter Mithilfe von eigener Arbeit und günstiger Landwirte in der Region. Mehr ist nicht drin! Geld muss erst verdient werden bevor ich es ausgeben kann. 

Grüße Harry


----------



## Echinopsis (27. März 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*



antique1 schrieb:


> ...
> Habe schon viele Teiche mit Fischbesatz gesehen - in der Regel trübes Wasser und irrer Pflegeaufwand vom Besitzer - die meisten verzweifeln irgendwann und entfernen die Fische oder werden von ner Pflegefirma über den Tisch gezogen....



Sagen wirs so: Wenn Du nur 4-5 Goldfische später im Teich hälst, sowie einen - sagen wir Sonnenbarsch dürftest Du keine Probleme bekommen - außer der Sonnenbarsch geht mal ein und Du besorgst keinen neuen (bei zwei Sonnenbarschen wirds dann auch wieder problematisch  )
Mein alter Teich hat 3.500 Liter, dort tummeln sich auch noch 4 Goldfische...mein Sonnenbarsch hat den Winter leider nicht überlebt...da muss ich auch demnächst mal für Ersatz sorgen.. 

Die 4-5 Fische versorgen sich im Teich absolut problemlos! Ich füttere ebenfalls nicht, wenn die Anzahl dermaßen gering ist ist die Selbstversorgung kein Problem und das Wasser ist trotzdem spiegelklar (kann mal demnächst Bilder machen). Sichttiefe 1,30 Meter - so tief wie der Teich halt ist 

Wegen dem Geld: Mit dem Budget solltest Du kein Problem bekommen


----------



## antique1 (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo,

nach längerer Krankheit kann ich wieder am Teich arbeiten. Jetzt hab ich das ganze Zeug händisch abgekratzt und entsorgt - knapp 38 000 Liter Wasser Inhalt wurden vorher ausgepumpt.

Wie jetzt weiter vorgehen?

Welchen Sand muss ich kaufen/bestellen? Körnung oder wie wird das korrekt bezeichnet?

Folie ist dicht und schön elastisch, ich will gerne Kieselsteine statt die gebrochenen Schottersteine als Endbelag aufbringen. 

Sinnvoll? 

Was ist jetzt wichtig? 

Grüße Harry


----------



## Doc (12. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Substrat ist auch eine Idee, allerdings ein wenig teurer. 
Hab auch so ne Radikalkur hinter mir und bereue, dass ich Kieselsteine reingelegt habe.

http://www.blumenludwig.at/bilder/teichprogramm/teichsubstrat.jpg


----------



## antique1 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Doc,

wieso bereust Du Kieselsteine reingelegt zu haben? Welche Nachteile sind zu befürchten? Mit Substrat verbinde ich eigentlich  Blumenerde - soll ich wirklich Erde aufbringen

Am Montag soll Quarzsand (gewaschen, bis 2mm Korngröße) geliefert werden, werde so knapp 5cm Sand flächig verteilen und dann mit feinerem Schotter abdecken. Darauf wollte ich eigentlich Kieselsteine verteilen. Laut einem Teichfachmann sollen Kieselsteine Algen verhindern können - was zu beweisen wäre....

Der Quarzsand ist relativ teuer und es wird eine große Menge benötigt - gemäß dem Außendienstler vom Kieswerk soll ich um 6 Tonnen Sand nur für Bedeckung der Folie benötigen. Hab mal die Menge bestellt und wenn es nicht ausreicht - wird nachbestellt. Bei Übermenge kann ich den Sand für weitere Baumaßnahmen gut verwenden.


----------



## antique1 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Erstaunlich war beim Ausräumen das stellenweise fast 50cm hohe Wurzelschichten oberhalb der Steine abgeräumt wurden. Das war alles so dermassen dicht und verschlammt - insgesamt drei große Treckeranhänger wurden entsorgt. 

Außerdem habe ich jetzt rund um den Teich das Gebüsch deutlich zurückgeschnitten, noch überlege ich ob eine Buche (knapp 3m neben südlichem Teichufer) ebenfalls gefällt wird. Oder zumindest ein der drei starken Triebe ausgeschnitten wird. 

__ Eberesche soll eigentlich bleiben - oder ist es besser wenn die komplett gerodet wird? Ich schätze es wird noch viel Arbeit investiert werden müssen um den Teich wieder ansehlich zu machen.


----------



## Doc (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Teichsubstrat, keine Teicherde 

http://www.steenwereld.nl/component.../product/5ccf1d4cc1dc31538b2de310442d3bbf.jpg

Die Steine binden Algen ... zumindest bei mir ... an sich selbst 

Das Substrat bietet für die kleinen Organismen viel zu besiedelnde Fläche an.


----------



## antique1 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo Markus,

da werd ich mir mal vom Lieferanten ein Angebot machen lassen - wird wahrscheinlich ein Vielfaches von dem Kieselsteinpreis betragen.... 

Aber egal - wenn die Algen zuverlässig vermieden werden werde ich eben in den sauren Apfel beissen müssen 

Ich will die Sache richtig machen und da kommts jetzt nicht auf ein paar __ Kröten an - wobei ich sagen kann das die Entsorgungskosten für den Abraum schon heftig waren   Als Auffüllmaterial im Baubereich nicht zu verwenden und so war ich gezwungen den Abraum zu einer Annahmestelle für Altmaterial zu karren - wird nach GEwicht abgerechnet 2 und die Menschen nehmen dort unglaublich gerne große Bargeldbeträge an. Hätte ich das vorher gewußt - dürfte der Anhänger noch ein wenig austropfen und so leichter werden. 

Ich muss wohl noch den Uferbereich ein wenig abflachen, derzeit läuft sehr viel Wasser vom Außenuferbereich rein. 

Und was soll ich mit den Bäumen (speziell dreistämmige Buche) machen? Einfach absägen? 

Grüße Harry


----------



## Plätscher (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*



Doc schrieb:


> Teichsubstrat, keine Teicherde
> 
> http://www.steenwereld.nl/component.../product/5ccf1d4cc1dc31538b2de310442d3bbf.jpg
> 
> ...



Naja, in einem Bachlauf ist das bestimmt in Ordnung, da ist Strömung die verhindert das sich in den vielen kleinen Hohlräumen Mulm od. ähnliches Absetzt. 

In einem Teich funktioniert das eine Zeitlang aber nach und nach setzt es sich zu und du hast das teure Substrat unter einer Mulmschicht. Man kann natürlich regelmäßig den Boden absaugen aber ob das der Sinn der Sache ist? Ein Teichboden ist kein Wohnzimmerteppich


----------



## antique1 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Aha - Danke Jürgen für den Hinweis! Ich werde mir eine Probe von dem Substrat besorgen und dann entscheiden was ich für die oberste Deckschicht im Teich haben will. 

Mittlerweile sind die Vorarbeiten, Material usw. so teuer geworden das es auf ein paar Extras auch nicht mehr ankommt. 

Was ist eigentlich von biologischen Mitteln für Algenwuchsverhinderung zu halten? Es soll laut Berater im Gartenmarkt dafür entsprechende Mittel geben und da ich ja keinen Fischbestand haben will seien diese Mittel auch nicht schädlich. Auf alle Fälle muss der gewaltige Algenwachstum verhindert werden - habe beim abräumen schubkarrenweise gewaltige Berge von Algen abtransportiert. Muss nachher das Photo davon suchen


----------



## Doc (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Links Kies ... Rechts Substrat  (Erstes Bild ... oben links^^) ... dort sammelt sich am meisten Mulm


----------



## antique1 (13. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Danke Markus für die Bilder - werde nach Probenzusendung die Entscheidung treffen. Auf den Sand werde ich zur weiteren Stabilisierung eine Schicht Schotter (gebrochene Kalksteine) geben und dann kann ich noch immer frei entscheiden ob Kiesel- oder Substratsteine drüber kommen. 

Das Substrat passt farblich gut zu den großen Kalkblocksteinen im Teich, wirkt dann geschlossener und stimmiger! 

Seerosentriebe sind in kleine Bassions umquartiert worden, die Blätter sind noch immer schön und eine Seerose hat sogar im Zwischenlager mehrere Blüten entwickelt - scheint ihnen gut zu gehen 

Etwas Bepflanzung soll doch sein, was empfehlen die Experten? Vom __ Schilf hab ich ein paar Triebe gerettet sowie __ Lilien. Frauenmantel wächst sehr nah am Ufer - das sind gewaltige Stauden geworden und die werden reduziert! 

Meine Uferkanten sind sanft verlauftend und Gras ist stellenweise großzügig in den Teich gewachsen - alles bis an die Teichfolie entfernen? Bisher so ca. 20cm vom originalen Uferstreifen belassen. Dort wurde im Wurzelbereich bzw. zwischen Sand und Steinen so ein luftiges Fadengeflecht verlegt, sorgt für Uferbefestigung. Ebenfalls erneuern? 

Der Mulm auf der Talsohle vom Teich (ist aufgrund der stetigen REgenfälle sehr schwer abpumpbar....muss der auch raus? Mit Hochdruckreiniger abreinigen und dann mit normalen Wasser wieder füllen?


----------



## antique1 (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Zwischenstand:

Jetzt ist knapp die Hälfte vom Teich wieder mit Sand, feinem Schotter, grobem Schotter und Substrat versehen. Soweit - sogut!

Leider hat ein Helfer wohl unbeabsichtigt vergessen seine Schuhe auszuziehen - es sind wirklich kleine Löcher in der Folie entstanden 

Kann ich die noch mit irgendeiner Sache abdichten oder muss ich doch die Folie komplett erneuern? Stoppe die ARbeiten und bin ziemlich unglücklich 

WAS kann ich machen damit der Teich dicht bleibt???

BTW - die ganzen Arbeiten am Teich auf der Folie wurden immer nur barfüßig erledigt, nur so lassen sich kleine Löcher vermeiden. Hat mir ein Experte für Teichfolie gesagt!


----------



## Plätscher (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*



antique1 schrieb:


> Leider hat ein Helfer wohl unbeabsichtigt vergessen seine Schuhe auszuziehen - es sind wirklich kleine Löcher in der Folie entstanden
> 
> Kann ich die noch mit irgendeiner Sache abdichten oder muss ich doch die Folie komplett erneuern?



Hallo,

wenn mehrere Löcher entstanden sind spricht das nicht für eine gute Qualität der Folie und eine alte Folie zu flicken ist schwierig. Dazu kommt noch das du nicht sicher sein kannst auf Anhieb alle Löcher zu finden, d.h. du flickst, füllst den Teich findest ein Loch, wieder flicken füllst wieder auf noch ein Loch...

Tu dir selber einen  gefallen und benutze eine neue Folie, du wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## antique1 (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Neue Folie bedeutet das ich knapp drei Tonnen verlegtes Material wieder abtragen darf und dann die Folie noch neu verlegen darf. 
Da brauch ich jetzt einen Helfer und werde eine Firma beauftragen mit Folie verlegen. DAS trau ich mir einfach nicht zu - bereits jetzt habe ich meinen Kostenrahmen überschritten und mit Folie (gemäß telefonischem Angebot ca. 3,500 Euro zzgl. Mwst, Fracht und Verlegung) wird die Sache wahrscheinlich so teuer wie von einer Fachfirma angelegt. 

Habe heute drei Firmen angefragt wegen Verlegung Folie: alle drei Betriebe haben vor Oktober keine Zeit - so langsam überlege ich das Loch mit Bauschutt zu verfüllen! 

Stoppe jetzt erstmal alle Arbeiten und warte auf die Angebote der Folienmenschen - das Material werde ich wie üblich entsorgen und halt wieder neu kaufen. 

FALLS ich mit dem Teich weitermache. Hätte nicht gedacht das die Sache so umfangreich und kompliziert wird - jetzt muss ich die gesamte Uferbepflanzung ebenfalls abholzen und neu anlegen - bei Folientausch brauche ich externe Helfer die die gewaltig großen STeine bewegen können - mit dem Trecker komme ich wegen Bewuchs nicht hin.... 

Jetzt ist guter Rat teuer - was sagen die Fachleute dazu? 

Durch Zufall hab ich von einem älteren Mitbürger im Ort erfahren das der Teich um 1993 angelegt worden ist, damals mit ungeheurem Aufwand, hohen Kosten und gewaltigen Materialmengen. In den ersten vier/fünf Jahren kam regelmäßig ein Pflegedienst - später haben die Bewohner nichts mehr am Teich machen lassen. Sprich seit ca. 1998 wurde der Teich nur aufgefüllt und so gut wie nix mehr dran gemacht. Ab und zu sollen die Algen mit Frontlader von nem Landwirt entsorgt worden sein - aber das wußte der Mann nicht mehr genau.


----------



## Nori (18. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Ich weiss ja nicht ob es eine Möglichkeit wäre - wenn der Teich wirklich so um die 38.000 Liter hatte - wieso nicht einfach ne "Portas-Lösung" - wie bei den Badewannen (Wanne in Wanne) - den Teich ne Nummer kleiner planen, die Ufersachen und Steine lassen - man würde auch weniger Folie benötigen und könnte auch mal einen Bodenablauf mit einbauen.
Ansonsten denke ich wäre noch ne Möglichkeit (wenn auch sehr radikal) den Teich extrem zu verkleineren (so auf 6-8000 Liter) und diesen nur noch als Filterteich verwenden und den richtigen Teich als komplette Neuanlage ausführen - Platz ist ja scheinbar genug vorhanden.

Gruß Nori


----------



## antique1 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Klar ist genug Platz vorhanden - für eine Erweiterung müßte ich jedoch die Anschlußleitungen von Wasser, Strom und Abwasser verlegen lassen - und da wird mir der Aufwand viel zu umfangreich. Und drei Bäume müßten auch noch umgemacht werden - da müßte ich den Garten komplett neu anlegen lassen (nur der bestehende Bauerngarten könnte bleiben)

Eigentlich habe ich nicht so umfangreich geplant, heute will ein Berater von so nem Teichprofi kommen und dann kann ich entscheiden was ich mache. 

Teuer wirds auf alle Fälle - egal in welcher Richtung ich weitermache  

Von einer Teichwanne halt ich persönlich nix, das wirkt mir zu künstlich und müßte ja wiederrum von nem Fachmann verbaut werden - mir gefallen die Dinger überhaupt nicht. 
Bei Bekannten dreimal so Lösungen gesehen: alles wirkte ziemlich aufgesetzt und wenig Naturnah - vorallem weil auch immer ein gewaltiger TEchnikaufwand dazu gehört. 

Teich soll ohne Technik funktionieren - so wie die letzten Jahre auch.


----------



## Nori (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*

Hallo,
ich denke du hast mich falsch verstanden - KEINE TEICHWANNE - nur einen etwas kleineren Teich in den bestehenden reinbauen, damit die Bepflanzung nicht erneuert oder rausgerissen werden muss (das Beispiel war nur die Badewannen-Erneuerung nach dem Portas-Prinzip "Wanne-in-Wanne"!).

Übrigens: 38.000 Liter ist für "OHNE Technik" ne problematische Größe - wenn der Teich 4 mal so groß wäre würde ich sagen kein Problem, oder wenn er wesentlich kleiner wär (unter 5000 Liter) - bei 38000 Litern brauchst du Unmengen von Pflanzen (wenn ich mir die Form des Teiches so anseh ist auch nicht wirklich viel Flachzone um das mengenmässig umsetzen zu können) - und wenn auch noch irgendwelche Fische rein sollen , kommst du um eine Filteranlage nicht herum.

Gruß Nori


----------



## animei (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Alten Teich mit Haus gekauft*



antique1 schrieb:


> Folie werde ich sicher in bester Qualität ordern - ich kauf gernerell nur erste, beste Qualität


Das ist aber nicht die, die jetzt Löcher hat? Oder versteh ich hier irgendwas nicht richtig?


----------

